# Kong stuff 'N' paste



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Following on from my earlier thread about kong fillers (home-made ones) just wondered if anyone uses the proper kong stuff 'N' paste, i see [email protected] sell the puppy chicken and a liver flavoured one.

What do people think about it? I know home-made fillers are much better,esp for me cos of Tillys tum, think that paste may not be wise to give to her but just want to see what peoples thoughts are


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i use it occasionally. 

its not the healthiest stuff in the world, but you're only meant to use a tinnny bit anyway.


----------



## Blobbet (Aug 11, 2010)

I got some of it when i bought one of those kong dental stick toy things and a normal kong , mainly because i didn't know at the time all the hundreds of other healthier , cheaper things you could use to stuff in them lol 
I don't really bother with it very often to be honest , makes alot of mess and it's really sticky... but they do really love the taste of it 
I wouldn't buy it again though...


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I honestly thought it was pants. Was going to fill up Novaks kobk and freeze it but one can didn't even fill his kong. Super super expensive for what it is.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I honestly thought it was pants. Was going to fill up Novaks kobk and freeze it but one can didn't even fill his kong. Super super expensive for what it is.


You're only supposed to use a small bit! One can is like a bazillion calories!

I have a bit for plugging up the bottom so I can pour gravy or stock into his kong and freeze it. I tend to use morrisons pate to be honest to seal his kong over. I stuff it with a few pieces of cooked chicken or ham or kibble, seal it over with either the stuff n paste or pate and freeze.

He prefers the pate!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

be careful of filling the mini hole at the bottle as it can cause a vacuum and the dogs tongue gets stuck...

or so the kong folk say


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Make your own, much much better. :thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd never touch the stuff, it looks horrid though dogs probably love it but deff not the healthiest thing you can give.

I go for puree carrot's and boiled chicken frozen, with a little gravy for Skye and Dascha


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

What other ideas are there for kong fillers? X


----------



## davidjohndean (Oct 1, 2010)

We go for a bit of peanut butter - our 7 month chocolate lab loves it!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

google my thread for

kong recipies

dozens of recipies on it


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I use regular sandwich paste or raw frozen mince in ours. I'm a bit dubious on what's in the Kong stuff plus it's expensive for what it is.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i bought it as i bought one of them stupid kongs Kong Puppy Teething Stick Medium Kong Toys for Dogs for Sale not only was the stuff n paste messy and sticky but kong was junk too so i just chucked them both and went for a regular kong instead and used meat paste and bits of meat in it then froze it

as for blocking the hole at the bottom, surely if you fill the kong up then blocking the hole is impossible?? i dunno i don`t intentionally block the hole in mine but once it`s stuffed and frozen i`m pretty sure the hole is blocked


----------

